# Tabelle schawarz umranden



## Dolphon (9. Dezember 2004)

Hi.

Ich habe hier eine Tabell, und die Konturen der Tabelle sollen umrandet werden, allerdigns, jetzt kommt das schwierige, nur der linke und rechte Rand. Oder nur der linke.
Weiß einer wie das geht?

MFG

Dolphon


----------



## Thomas Lindner (9. Dezember 2004)

Mit CSS!

<table style="border-left : #000000 solid 1px">


----------



## Dolphon (9. Dezember 2004)

nun gibt es aber auf einer neuen Seite aber 20-30 tabellen. Wie geb ich denn nun an, das der nur eine bestimmte umranden soll?


----------



## redlama (10. Dezember 2004)

Also entweder machst Du es bei jeder Tabelle, die einen Rahmen haben soll, so wie Thomas Lindner es beschrieben hat, oder Du definierst eine CSS Klasse, die Du dann in den jeweiligen Tabellen aufrufst. Bsp.:
	
	
	



```
<style type="text/css"> 
<!-- 
.rahmen 
{ 
  border-left : #000000 solid 1px;
} 
--> 
</style>

<table class="rahmen">
```

redlama


----------



## Dolphon (10. Dezember 2004)

Irgednwie kalppt das nicht so ganz. 

Hier meine css:


```
<!--
.nav_title {  background-attachment: scroll; background-image: url(images/nav_head.jpg); background-repeat: no-repeat; background-position: 0px 0px}
.nav_main {  background-attachment: scroll; background-image: url(images/nav_main.jpg); background-repeat: repeat; background-position: 0px 0px}
table {  font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: xx-small; color: #000000; text-decoration: none}
a:active {  color: #000000; text-decoration: none}
a:hover {  text-decoration: none}
a:link {  color: #000000; text-decoration: none}
a:visited {  color: #000000; text-decoration: none}
.button {  font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: xx-small; font-weight: bold; color: #000000; text-decoration: none; border-color: #000000 #999999 #999999 #000000; border-style: solid; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 1px; border-left-width: 1px}
.rahmen 
{ 
  border-left : #000000 solid 2px;
} 


-->
```
 und hier wirds eingebunden:


```
<style type="text/css" media="screen">
@import "design.css"; 
</style>
```

und die Tabelle:

```
<table class="rahmen" width="121" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" bgcolor="#999999">
```

Aber einen schwarzen Strich kann ich nciht erkennen.


----------



## Budman (10. Dezember 2004)

Welch Wunder!  Du setzt ja auch explizit bei der Tabelle den Rahmen auf "0" (border="0"). Damit überschreibst Du natürlich Deine vorher festgelegte Eigenschaft...

Gruss Bud


----------



## redlama (10. Dezember 2004)

Und wenn wir schon mal dabei sind, wenn Deine Tabellen alle die gleiche Hintergrundfarbe haben, dann kannst Du das bgcolor="#999999" auch wunderbar mit in die CSS Datei packen.

redlama


----------



## Gumbo (10. Dezember 2004)

Tabellen sind aber nicht zum Strukturieren von Webseiten gedacht.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (10. Dezember 2004)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Tabellen sind aber nicht zum Strukturieren von Webseiten gedacht.



Nun ja, das ist aber schon HTML/CSS eine Stufe weiter (die Sache mit den <div>s). Für Anfänger sicher nicht _so_ einfach einzusetzen.


----------

